# How to reduce data usage in iphone 5



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

I have recently upgraded from iphone 4s to iphone 5 and have been hit with high data usage fees. I have been with Optus prepaid for about 10 years now and have not had this happen before so it must be something in the phone settings? Does anyone know what I should have turned off in my phone to prevent this from happening?
Thank you in advance for any tips. Merry Xmas


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Settings - Cellular - scroll down to the "Use cellular data for" section. You'll see how much cellular data each app has used since the last time you reset the statistics and can turn off those apps you don't want to use cellular.

I think, but am not sure: Settings - Notifications - turning off (unneeded) notifications for some apps that have cellular data turned on will probably save some data usage


----------



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

